# Cricket's Dental Surgery Day



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

Counting down the hours til my ragdoll Cricket returns home from her dental surgery...vet just called and said she's waking up on a heated bed. Relieved it's over!


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Cricket is beautiful! What did she have done? I have two ragdolls who had to have teeth removed at a young age. The vet said that is very usual for purebred cats. Both of mine recuperated very quickly and had no trouble post op. I hope Cricket does just as well (and hopefully didn't need to have teeth removed!).


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

Catalina said:


> Cricket is beautiful! What did she have done? I have two ragdolls who had to have teeth removed at a young age. The vet said that is very usual for purebred cats. Both of mine recuperated very quickly and had no trouble post op. I hope Cricket does just as well (and hopefully didn't need to have teeth removed!).


Thank you! Yes, sadly she is having a lot of teeth removed. Our other ragdoll Moe had the same surgery a year ago...he recuperated quite well and adjusted to having very few teeth left...I'm hopeful Cricket will do as well as he did.


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm sure she'll be just fine. It's been almost 4 years since our boys had theirs done and there's never been any problem either with recuperation or eating, even the crunchiest food. One of our boys has passed away now and we have a 2 year old female. I hope she doesn't have dental problems down the road. Her teeth and gums look good now though it's a battle to take even a little look.

I'll bet Cricket will get some extra cuddles tonight!


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks...it's encouraging to hear your boys both adjusted well. Hope your girl has good strong teeth, and you can avoid it with her. Yes, there will be lots of cuddles tonight...love that about ragdolls!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cricket's beautiful, wishing her a speedy recovery from her dental surgery.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is a beautiful cat and I am sure she will adjust just fine. Animals seem to adjust be3tter and faster than we humans do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cricket*

Cricket is a beauty!!

Hope her dental surgery went well!


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

Cricket came home really really woozy, but is now doing great and catching up on her zzz's. Happy to have surgery behind us...she's back to her relaxed floppy self! Thanks for all the well wishes!!


----------



## ashurjames (Oct 15, 2014)

The kitty eyes are just amazing, I cant stop myself looking at it


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cricket*

So glad you Cricket did well with the dental surgery. Our dog, Tonka, is getting his teeth cleaned next week! SHE is a beautiful kitty!


----------

